# New to wood elves



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

wood elves have always been a fav of mine but i never collected them, recently i got the finecast treeman so decided it was time to collect an army , i really like the idea of a forest spirit themed army like the idea of dryads treekin and treeman marching to war , has anyone done this kind of list and had success with it?

also what would be a good theam for this kind of army( winter , summer autumn , spring)

has anyone any pictures of the diffrent seasons themed army?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I have heard of this themed army but never been privileged enough to see one, personally I think that Summer theme would be the most suitable as this is when the woodland creatures (Dryads, Treekin, Treemen) are most active


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Autumn/winter is basically out the window for a tree spirit themed army since the trees normally snooze through winter (or just outright sleep). So a winter army would be almost solely elven.
Personally I run an autumn army and run trees when I want to... but that tends to run to 1-2 treemen and 1-2 units of dryads, I never use treekin.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Tim/Steve said:


> I never use treekin.



whats wrong with treekin?

i just awaiting my woodelf army book so dont know there rules yet


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> whats wrong with treekin?
> 
> i just awaiting my woodelf army book so dont know there rules yet


Expensive money wise.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with treekin... decent models (if expensive) with pretty solid rules. Tend to be expensive enough to make armies be built round them though.

Reason I don't use them is just because I already have an ogre army... so if I want to use ogres I use them, not the fake treeish ogres 
But this fits with my autumn feel since treekin are probably amoung the first of the tree spirits to start to fall asleep (there is lots on dryads and treemen in the fluff... but can't remember reading anything much about treekin, and most of the fluff is written in autumn/winter (dramatic effect: more of a struggle for the WE forces).

Personally I would say:

Spring: Orion + wild riders army (specifically), anything else
Summer- anything (mono-elf, mono-tree spirit, mixed, Drycha)
Autumn- mono-elf, mixed
Winter- mono-elf

The only things that really shouldn't be done are to use Orion in a non-spring army, or a tree spirit army in winter. Not 100% so feel free to correct me if you know better...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i havent managed to read much up on WE yet but i agree with you about orion , if i remmember dosent he awake for the wild hunt or something in spring?

i was thinking of autumn tree spirit army based around them being awoken because of a threat to there homes , maybe give them quite a dark colour scheam to show there anger at being awoken.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

right i worked out roughtly what im gonna build up from diffrent posts i read cant confirm it yet as no army book but this is a rought army of 2500 pts

GENERAL: Treeman Ancient (A Murder of Spites, A Muster of Malevolents, A Pageant of Shrikes, An Annoyance of Netlings)
Branchwraith (Lv.1 wizard, A Blight of Terrors)
Branchwraith (Lv.1 wizard, A Befuddlement of Mischiefs)
15x Dryads + Branch Nymph
15x Dryads + Branch Nymph
19x Dryads + Branch Nymph
5x Wild Riders (with either Wild Hunter or Standard Bearer)
3x Tree Kin
3x Tree Kin
Treeman
Treeman


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

If you are that close to all tree-spirit go a little further and take drycha...

Having said that I would really really advise against doing a tree-spirit army. In 7th they were seen as quite good, but they really don't work anymore. If you are doing the army for aesthetics it might be cool... but you won't get an army that'll win more then once in a blue moon.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah i was thinking about adding drycha.

what im planning to do is buld a tree spirit army and a elven army , so when it comes to battle can swap unites in and out depening how im feeling, hopefully when they get around to finaly releasing new WE army book the tree spirit army will work again.


----------

